
Ms+phd - GSOWMYA
I would like to do masters+phd .I heard that we can do masters +phd. So that  we can get funding no need of paying fee. Can someone suggest me universities where i get masters +phd.
======
dalke
Most universities have a masters and PhD program.

You must have an idea of which field you want to study before anyone can
reasonably suggest a university.

